# Chromium reports mixed http/https

## grant123

When browsing my site in https with Chromium, an orange triangle is displayed over the padlock in the address bar.  This seems to indicate that Chromium thinks there are one or more http elements on the page.  I don't see any and Firefox and Opera do not seem to indicate anything.  How can I track this down?

----------

## papahuhn

Right Click on Website -> Inspect Element (opens Developer Tools) -> Network Tab -> Right Click on one of the column heads, e.g. "Method" -> Check "Scheme" -> Reload Website

----------

## grant123

Weird.  I did exactly that and all of the fields in the Scheme column say "https" but I still get the warning in the address bar.

----------

## Hu

You could take the brute force approach.  Clear the browser cache, start tcpdump filtering for non-https, and load the page.  Anything captured on port 80 represents a resource that should have been marked for https, but was not.

----------

